# time trial water bottles?



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

According to UCI rules:
_From 1 January 2013, bottles will have to be located on the down and
seat tubes on the inside of the frame and not be integrated to the frame
• The maximum dimensions of the cross-section of a bottle used in
competition must not exceed 10 cm or be
less than 4 cm and their capacity must be a
minimum of 0.4 l and a maximum of 0.8 l
• As for the wheel fairing, it should be possible
to pass a rigid card between the bottle and
the tube where it is attached_

here is the link from USA Cycling website (page 39):
http://www.usacycling.org/forms/uci/UCI-Equipment-and-Position-Controls.pdf

what are you guys using for water bottles in a long (40k) time trial? I have the Xlab dual bottle holder behind my seat right now, but would like to have either the downtube aero bottle/cage such as the Xlab shown, or a handlebar-mounted area bottle with spout.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

They're showing those bottles and cages because they are banned.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

For a 40k ITT ... I don't carry water with me. Basically anything under an hour isn't worth it as your body carries enough water for a hard one hour effort. Drink a ton while warming up (and before the race), take a big drink before heading to the start line and you will be fine.

In ITT's the pro's carry bottles, but when is the last time you actually saw a pro use it? Usually it's a sponsorship thing.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok thanks. The photos I've seen have shown either no bottle or a standard round bottle/cage on the downtube, which disrupts the aero effect of the frame.

My worry would be here in OK in 100 degree weather that I might get dehydrated in a 40k TT. But I can also see your point in hydrating before and not carrying anything during the effort.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Only applies to UCI races or elite USAC stuff though right?


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

according to that powerpoint from above... about 90% of the people i race with are not UCI compliant... I dont race UCI though... good read however!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that I read that carrying a water bottle is more aerodynamic than without one.......(I think that a seat tube bottle acts like a fairing for the rear wheel)

Just don't bend down and drink from it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I think that I read that carrying a water bottle is more aerodynamic than without one.......(I think that a seat tube bottle acts like a fairing for the rear wheel)
> 
> Just don't bend down and drink from it.


That was from a study some M.I.T. (?) students did a while back...however, it wasn't on modern aero bikes, and was performed on a regular round tubed/steel road bike.

I doubt it works as well on modern TT bikes...if it did, they would be making a wider seat tube since it would allow for more of a fairing (3:1 rule) in that same area.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

jmitro said:


> Ok thanks. The photos I've seen have shown either no bottle or a standard round bottle/cage on the downtube, which disrupts the aero effect of the frame.
> 
> My worry would be here in OK in 100 degree weather that I might get dehydrated in a 40k TT. But I can also see your point in hydrating before and not carrying anything during the effort.
> 
> thanks for the responses.


In 100 degree weather...I'd consider a water bottle...though, still not sure I'd go with it. 

This year the 40k I did it was in the low 80's when I did it and near the end of it could feel the effects from starting to dehydrate...though, I didn't bring, nor drink enough leading up to the TT or during the warm up.

It really ends up being a personal choice in the end. I know a lot of people that use Tri aero bottles for longer TT's here. They are not UCI nor USAC legal, but for most races they won't care much if at all. 

You can always get a small camel back and put it under your skinsuit...they are legal as long as they don't act as a fairing, and you would want it small to begin with.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

jmitro said:


> According to UCI rules:
> _From 1 January 2013, bottles will have to be located on the down and
> seat tubes on the inside of the frame and *not be integrated to the frame*
> _


_

Who did Specialized piss off? This reads to me like a big middle finger waving in the air at the Shiv._


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Shiv with the internal water bladder was never intended to pass UCI inspection. It is designed solely for triathlon duty, and USAT doesn't abide by UCI rules.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

tuffguy1500 said:


> The Shiv with the internal water bladder was never intended to pass UCI inspection. It is designed solely for triathlon duty, and USAT doesn't abide by UCI rules.


Touche.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Who did Specialized piss off? This reads to me like a big middle finger waving in the air at the Shiv.


Actually more of a middle finger to Cervelo and the P4.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> In 100 degree weather...I'd consider a water bottle...though, still not sure I'd go with it.
> 
> This year the 40k I did it was in the low 80's when I did it and near the end of it could feel the effects from starting to dehydrate...though, I didn't bring, nor drink enough leading up to the TT or during the warm up.
> 
> ...


I may be a wimp, but I almost always bring a water bottle unless it's something like a prologue effort. Typically I'll TT in 90-100 degree weather, high humidity, and zilch for shade. Throw in TT pace, a less breathable skin suit, and a TT helmet with visor and I get really hot pretty quick. Maybe 50% of the time, the TT is part of an omnium or stage race, too. 

On a flatter course, the weight penalty is minimal. With my bottle behind the saddle, I can drink with one arm still on the aero bar and still mostly in an aero tuck. Time loss due to drinking should theoretically be minimal.


----------

